# Question about expired home perms



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I have two home perms from Sally's that are maybe 4 or 5 yrs past expiration date. I am needing a perm and I am very tempted to try these. My hair is kind of dry and a lot gray and it is very straight. I am desparate. What would you do?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I really dont think it could be a good outcome. Its for your hair, I say spend a couple bucks and buy a new perm. they are pretty cheap. Id worry it would burn up your hair, a "good" perm is drying, and you already have some sort of a dryness issue. 
If you are broke, just do it the old way, with rollers.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Go buy a new home perm? lol

As a hairstylist I will personally say I don't recommend using it because of the unknown condition of the chemicals and how they've been stored. It might not even curl your hair, or it could make your hair break off at the scalp - you never know. 
Does it smell okay and has it been kept from overheating or freezing? 
Are the chemicals corroding around the top of the bottles?

On the other hand the frugal person in me says:
Can you do a test curl on the hair at your nape to test if the sollution is still good? 
Use the largest perm rods you can get - small tight curls do NOT stay in longer then larger curls - they just make it seem that the frizzy perm lasts forever...lol
Use a bit of leave in conditioner when you're wrapping your curls if you have some. Heavily condition your hair right after you do the final rinse (when the hair cuticle is still open)
Good luck with whatever your decision is.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Generally, when something expires the chemicalsdon't work as well. That being said, I wouldn't attempt it. At the very least, you would have chemicals at say (for example) half strength, then you need to do it again with a "new" perm and then you've got extra chemicals on your already dry hair. I wouldn't risk it myself. I would end up bald!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am just cheap. Hate to see them go to waste and 20 miles from town. I will check them out then decide. They are for damaged hair?


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I just looked at them and they are Olgilvie from Dollar General. Usually I do get mine from Sally's. This is for all hair types and has before conitioner and leave in conditioner. Would that make a difference? They expired in 2010.


----------



## JeniG (Sep 10, 2020)

Sanza said:


> Go buy a new home perm? lol
> 
> As a hairstylist I will personally say I don't recommend using it because of the unknown condition of the chemicals and how they've been stored. It might not even curl your hair, or it could make your hair break off at the scalp - you never know.
> Does it smell okay and has it been kept from overheating or freezing?
> ...


I am going to be doing a home perm and I was hoping to ask you a questions
My mom used to do them for me but can't stand long enough to do the rolling any more, could I go to a salon or beauty school for just the rolling? (I'm doing an air perm or 24 hour perm) Also should


----------

